# Com 'N' Getit Fishing Charters - Florida



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is our latest episode with Capt. Billy Pettigew. He put us on a bunch of fish which made for a great trip. We'll have more out of state fishing videos in the upcoming weeks. www.greatoutdoorpursuits.com


----------

